# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية السبت 10 أبريل

## Ehab M. Ali

** الاسبوع الماضي شهد عودة الموسيقار المهاجر يوسف الموصلي للسودان بعد فترة اغتراب طويلة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وقد قال بانه مقصر في حق السودان وعاد وبحوزته أغنيات كثيرة للفنانين الشباب .. هذا وقد بدأت الاحتفائيات بالموسيقار الموصلي والذي ابتدره منظمو مهرجان العقل والروح والذي سيتم فيه تكريم الموصلي.

** انطلق مساء الاربعاء الماضي بحديقة البحيرة بامدرمان مهرجان العقل والروح النسخة الاولي وذلك بتخصيص الليلة الاولي منه للموسيقي البحتة علي أن تتواصل بقية الليالي عقب نهاية الانتخابات بمشيئة الله ومن المشاركين في المهرجان عدد من الموسيقيين منهم د.الفاتح حسين ود.محمد سيف والعازف اسامة بيكلو والعازف عثمان محي الدين الي جانب مجموعة آلاما التراثية وغيرهم.

*** الاسابيع الماضية شهدت تكريم للفنان الموسيقار محمد الامين وذلك من قبل مجلس ادارة جامعة النيلين والتي منحت المحتفي به درجة الدكتوراة الفخرية وذلك تقديرا" لاسهاماته في الحركة الموسيقية والغنائية في البلاد.

**** الفنان النور الجيلاني سيناقش تجربته الغنائية بمنتدي مركز شباب بحري وذلك يوم 17 ابريل الجاري .. النور الجيلاني بدأ حياته الفنية منذ السبعينات وكانت انطلاقته من مركز شباب بحري وهو احد ابناء بحري والدعوة مفتوحة.

***** قامت الفنانة أسرار بابكر بزيارة الى الشاعر محمد عثمان عبد الرحيم شاعر الأغنية  الوطنية المعروفة "أنا سوداني" التي تغنى بها الفنان الراحل حسن خليفة العطبراوي  بسمقط رأسه رفاعة ، ورحبت أسرة الشاعر محمد بالفنانة اسرار والضيوف وقد تغنت أسرار باغنية أنا سوداني التي تفاعل  معها الشاعر الأمر الذي اثلج صدور أسرته وقدمت شكرها لاسرار وقالت أن ذلك يدل على  أصالة معدنها، وقالت أسرار أن الزيارة تمثل فخر لأنها كانت لواحد من أعظم شعراء  السودان مشيرة الى ان الزيارة كانت يفترض أن تتم منذ وقت بعيد ولكن لظروف اسرية  ولظروف امتحاناتها بكلية الموسيقى حالت دون ذلك. 
هذا وقد سمح الشاعر محمدعثمان عبدالرحيم للفانة اسرار بالتغني بالاغنية بالاغنية دون الرجوع اليه.

*

----------


## az3d

*مشكوووور يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*شكراً ليك ياايهاب
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا مبدع 
*

----------


## africanu

*اسرار طلعت تفتيحة
لو ماكانت زارت الجماعة كان طالبوها (قروشي ناو)
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اسرار طلعت تفتيحة
لو ماكانت زارت الجماعة كان طالبوها (قروشي ناو)



طلع الموضوع فيهو كسير تلج يعني
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*مشكور ماقصرت والله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يارائع
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله الناس كلها دايرة كسير تلج
*

----------


## قنوان

*اول مره ادخل الصفحه الفنيه وبالجد شغل جميل يا ايهاب
 للامام
*

----------


## Almothanna

*إيهاب مشكوووووور يامبدع . 
شكلو عدادك معدل . 

*

----------

